# Zwei Netzwerke, ein Internetzugang



## Dimenson (2. April 2006)

Hi Jungs,

ich bin hier stier am verzweifel ich habe hier 2 Computer die mit nem Crossover kabel verbunden sind, und der eine PC ist mit einem Wlan Netzwerk verbunden, wo man auf das Internet zugreifen, jetzt soll der andere aber euch Internet kriegen, also habe ich bei der Lan Verbindung "Benutzer gestatten das Internet ..." aktiviert aber nichts geht.

Ich habe hier ne kleine Grafik erstellt vielleicht hilftt es euch :


----------



## uemit1981 (2. April 2006)

Nabend, hast du auch an dem PC der ins Internet soll den PC mit der WLAN-Karte als Gateway eingetragen?


----------



## unmountable (5. April 2006)

Genau, auf Rechner 2 als Standardgateway und DNS-Server die "192.168.22.200" eintragen und dann sollte es eigentlich gehen.


----------

